# تسـولف معي



## جوو الرياض (24 سبتمبر 2011)

_تسولف لي عن الضيقه وانا كلي ألم وأحزان....
وأنا من وين ماناظر بعيني شفت ضيقاتي....


تسولف لي عن الضيقه وأنا عنوان للحرمان...
دخيلك لا دخيل الجرح لا تكشف معاناتي....


* حبيبي * لاتشجعني أسولف وأكسر الكتمان...
تعبت من السكوت اللي تعود يسكن بذاتي....


عليم الله مافيني شبر يضحك فرح وأشجان...
وأنا لو جيت ابضحكلك أجيك أضحك بدمعاتي...
_

حياتي شعر وشاعر وجمهوري بقايا انسان...
ونقادي زمن قاسي ولا يفهم كتاباتي...


أناظر للبشر حولي أحد ... يضحك ... أحد طربان...
وأنا صعبا علي أضحك أسايرهم بضحكاتي...


عجزت أكذب على نفسي بفرحه ما بها ألوان...
وحزني ما عجزعني بدا يرسم نهاياتي...


طريقي صعب وجروحي كثير وداخلي ضميان....
أبي لو يوم واحد أحاول أجمع شتاتي ...


أنا قصه تبعثرت وتطايرت بزمن خوان...
تعلمت أخسر البسمه وأداري عضة شفاتي....


أبكتبلك وبالخط العريض وريشه الفنان....
أنا الخسران توقيعي وانا الخسران بصماتي...


أكمل لك عن الضيقه؟ّّ اكمل لك عن الأحزان؟!!!...
تأكد لوبكمل لك تصيح وتطلب سكاتي....!!!!! ​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تسـولف معي*





:sm11:






_عليم الله مافيني شبر يضحك فرح وأشجان...
وأنا لو جيت ابضحكلك أجيك أضحك بدمعاتي..._


----------

